# Anyone recommend DE ICSCI clinic abroad? will need intralipids also



## HMF (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there

I'm hoping someone can help me.
I have just found out that my 4th ICSI has failed. I am a poor responder as you can see from my signiture so my best chance of success now is DE. I am reluctanct to consider this here in the UK, mainly because of the lack of anonymity, very long waiting list and expense.
I will also need to use a clinic that would be happy to give intralipid infusions as i have immune issues.
Can anyone recommend any clinics to me?
Thank you
Helen x


----------

